# Need Visa Info



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all 
I am new member on Singapore forum.
I just checked ICR website and found that when applying for PR a person must be sponsored by a Singapore PR holder or citizen, is it true?
At the moment I am struggling for Australia PR and have completed assessment


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

where did you find such info ?

for PR, there are few categories. Skills based - you are your own sponsor, i.e. you must be gainfully employed here for application.

The others - spouse etc .. are different. 

Don't get scammed. There is no such thing as 'sponsor' for PR here, unlike some countries.

Take a look at 

ICA - Apply for Permanent Residence


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> where did you find such info ?
> 
> for PR, there are few categories. Skills based - you are your own sponsor, i.e. you must be gainfully employed here for application.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your reply, i checked your mentioned link and found this "Any person who is working in Singapore on a P, Q or S Work Pass" it means before PR i must have any "Work Pass", how would i get a Wok Pass? Do i need to apply for a job first?

I know these are basic questions but valuable for me.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mate, do some read up on the passes ... 

Of course, you need a job to get a work pass ..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> mate, do some read up on the passes ...
> 
> Of course, you need a job to get a work pass ..


Thanx for your help.
It means it is not like Australia where you don’t need a job first but you can enter into the country and then search for work and there is no salary requirement as well.


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and would like to find a job in sg


----------

